# Micro ATX Case Opinions



## Laquer Head

*Home Entertainment Build*

I'm building a machine for the living room that will serve for blu-rays movies, games, music..etc


I got a Asus Maximus III Gene motherboard.
Core i7 or i5 not sure yet.
8GB DDR3 ocz platinum RAM
4890HD 1GB
610W power supply
Blue ray

but I am stuck on a nice case to use.

I found the Antec NSK 2480, anyone have opinions or alternatives?

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MzI=


----------



## Laquer Head

There is a silverstone someone told me about but I cant find a case like it.


----------



## just a noob

do you mean like the sugo 5 or whatever it's called? the motherboard is horizontal, then there's another by silverstone, i believe that is the sugo 3, then lian li has a pc-v351, that's a little aluminum cube


----------



## Laquer Head

sugo eh? 

not too sure actually


----------



## Fatback

You can't get slimline case because nothing will fit into it. There is no way a 4890 is going to fit in that Antec. Not only that but those cases don't have good airflow and are not made for high performance parts like the i5 or 4890.

The Antec Skelton would be good for you I have had an i7 build in it with a GTX 275 and everything fit perfectly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129056


----------



## Laquer Head

It can fit 9.5 and 10 inch boards!!


----------



## just a noob

sugo sg05:




sugo sg03:




lian li pc-v351b:


----------



## linkin

I'd go with the SG03


----------



## realmike15

Laquer Head said:


> I'm building a machine for the living room that will serve for blu-rays movies, games, music..etc
> 
> 
> I got a Asus Maximus III Gene motherboard.
> Core i7 or i5 not sure yet.
> 8GB DDR3 ocz platinum RAM
> 4890HD 1GB
> 610W power supply
> Blue ray
> 
> but I am stuck on a nice case to use.
> 
> I found the Antec NSK 2480, anyone have opinions or alternatives?
> 
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MzI=



my dad has an Antec HTPC case, very nice.  looks great, very quiet... i think you made a good choice.


----------

